
Show HN: Angular Hold Button – hold (not click) to perform action - PawelDecowski
https://github.com/relishmedia/angular-hold-button
======
iqonik
Can it have touch support so mobile browsers can interact with it? I can see
that being incredibly useful as it allows you to have multiple actions on
limited screen real estate.

------
PawelDecowski
Hi HN!

I’m the developer behind this. I’ll be happy to answer any questions.

We’ll also be releasing iOS and Android ports soon.

